# All Star Picks



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey,

I know most on this form are NASCAR fans......so who are you picks for the allstar race.

Im taken Kyle Busch


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Dick Trickle.........


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Dale Earnhardt, Jr. FOREVER MY FAVORITE!!!!!!!!!!Junior needs a win.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cole Trickle


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Jeff Gordon to match my race day bodies.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

Tony Stewart is the one for my vote!!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Jimmie Johnson usually dominates at Lowes, so I'm taking him


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Michael Waltrip will win!


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

ASimmons2367 said:


> Dale Earnhardt, Jr. FOREVER MY FAVORITE!!!!!!!!!!Junior needs a win.


Jr needs to get his act together...is the man ever going to get a clue on how to pit this season? man......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would say Tony Stewart


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Mark Martin!!! The old man is going to take the championship too!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

mark martin!!!!!!! your next nascar champion:thumbsup:


----------



## SHR (Apr 12, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> I would say Tony Stewart


I got to go with "THE MAN", Mr. Bud Bartos, Tony Stewart! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

:woohoo::woohoo:*MARK 'THE KID' MARTIN*:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

DJ66 said:


> :woohoo::woohoo:*MARK 'THE KID' MARTIN*:woohoo::woohoo:


Hey!!! No fair, I called him first!!!:wave::tongue:


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Looks like Easy and Bud are the winner this week........My guy sure did make it interesting


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Good to see Stewart get the win, he has suprised most by how competitive his NEW team is early on. He should be the favorite to win the 600 next Sunday.

Rumor has it, he got speed secrets from a speed legend from Amherst Ohio.................... No not Bud, Nil recently moved to Amherst


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I used to be His Idol back when I was good !!!!!!!

So do I get a prize say like everyone at the next race buys at least $20.00 of BRP parts :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

No Bud, more like all of us guys will eat $20 worth of your food


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

K-5 CAPER said:


> No Bud, more like all of us guys will eat $20 worth of your food


LMAO!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K-5 CAPER said:


> No Bud, more like all of us guys will eat $20 worth of your food


You know I was thinking of free racing and $6.00 per sausage :wave: Just like at the fairs!!! We went thru 40 last race


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Is it too late to pick Tony Stewart?


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

All4fun>>> pretty sure its too late for you to wager on the 
Kentucky Derby and the Preakness also.


Although it would be nice


----------

